# Toronto Police say "attack on 11 year old girl" did not happen as reported



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2018)

It seems as it not everything is what it seems.  More to follow apparently.



> Breaking
> Toronto police say attack on 11-year-old girl in a hijab did not happen as reported
> 
> CBC News  Posted: Jan 15, 2018 10:53 AM ET| Last Updated: Jan 15, 2018 10:53 AM ET
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Jan 2018)

Saw the report on SDA this morning: http://www.smalldeadanimals.com/2018/01/clock-girl.html


----------



## Haggis (15 Jan 2018)

When I first saw this story on the nightly news, something didn't smell right to me.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Jan 2018)

Joe Warming ton of the Toronto Sun described her as " so poised, calm, and brave." in front of the National media.

I'd call it a psychopath in the making or the next great child actress.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Jan 2018)

Surprised we are not

http://www.metronews.ca/news/toronto/2018/01/15/newsalert-toronto-police-say-hijab-cutting-incident-didn-t-happen.html?cq_ck=1516033002750


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2018)

If this is all bullshit, I am glad that some poor bastard wasn't fingered as Edward Scissor Hands.  As for the kid, I wonder who put her up to it.


----------



## larry Strong (15 Jan 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> If this is all bullshit, I am glad that some poor ******* wasn't fingered as Edward Scissor Hands.  As for the kid, I wonder who put her up to it.



As for the kid and her brother, they should have the book thrown at them.

However we all know that won’t happen......the local LEO’s are not interested in persueing it.  

Cheers
Larry


----------



## Remius (15 Jan 2018)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> As for the kid and her brother, they should have the book thrown at them.
> 
> However we all know that won’t happen......the local LEO’s are not interested in persueing it.
> 
> ...




We all know that because she's under 12 and can't be charged.  Just one of those things where a kid gets attention by crying wolf.  We had two girls here do the same about some fake story about someone in a van approaching them.

If it is any consolation to anyone who wants the book thrown at them, they are both about to undergo a very difficult life lesson.  In all likelihood the parents are going to tear them a new one.  I know I would. Also anything they say to anyone about anything won't be believed. Now add the shame they will have.  If school is anything like it was when I grew up this will follow them for their adolescent lives.  I would not be surprised if they have to change schools as a result of this.   

I'm not saying that there shouldn't be consequences, just saying that it's an 11 year old girl and younger brother who both probably told a fib that got bigger than they could handle.    

2 cents and all.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Jan 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that there shouldn't be consequences, just saying that it's an 11 year old girl and younger brother who both probably told a fib that got bigger than they could handle.
> 
> 2 cents and all.



One of the biggest differences today and when I was 11, of course, it that we are in the 'information age' now where anything can become news in seconds with iPhones, internet at our fingertips and social media.  This wouldn't have had time to print in a newspaper before the police determined it was unfounded in my teen years.


----------



## Remius (15 Jan 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> One of the biggest differences today and when I was 11, of course, it that we are in the 'information age' now where anything can become news in seconds with iPhones, internet at our fingertips and social media.  This wouldn't have had time to print in a newspaper before the police determined it was unfounded in my teen years.



Yes, for sure.  The problem is that many kids (and adults for that matter) don't understand the consequences of their actions. And most 11 year olds don't think of the world beyond 10 feet of themselves.


----------



## GAP (15 Jan 2018)

> If it is any consolation to anyone who wants the book thrown at them, they are both about to undergo a very difficult life lesson.  In all likelihood the parents are going to tear them a new one.  I know I would. Also anything they say to anyone about anything won't be believed. Now add the shame they will have.  If school is anything like it was when I grew up this will follow them for their adolescent lives.  I would not be surprised if they have to change schools as a result of this.
> 
> I'm not saying that there shouldn't be consequences, just saying that it's an 11 year old girl and younger brother who both probably told a fib that got bigger than they could handle.



I don't see the girl and lad dreaming this up for attention.....the police might want to take a closer look at the parent(s).


----------



## CBH99 (15 Jan 2018)

I was thinking the same thing GAP.

On a seperate note, I do find it frustrating that there would be a press release about an incident BEFORE the details were verified.

I've seen law enforcement do this before, where a press release is issued & statements are made extremely early in an investigation.  Prior to even some basic facts being verified, re: did this even happen?  And when it turns out the situation was very different than what they told the public it was, there's very rarely a press release stating that.

I'm glad they've kept the public informed on this, due to the nature of the alleged incident.  I do believe (And I could very well be wrong, as I'm in no way privy to information that the police may have in this case that the public isn't aware of) -- I do believe some basic information should be verified before sounding the alarm publicly.


----------



## Remius (15 Jan 2018)

GAP said:
			
		

> I don't see the girl and lad dreaming this up for attention.....the police might want to take a closer look at the parent(s).




Why the parents?  There are plenty of cases where kids have done similar things for various reasons.  If my kid came to me and stated he was assaulted I would call the police if I had reason to believe him.


----------



## brihard (15 Jan 2018)

There had to have been an adult behind this. The incident was claimed to have happened at 8:30. CBC has an article up on their website with photos, post-press conference, by 9:49 a.m. An hour from the alleged incident to press conference complete and stories up on news websites? This smells of being orchestrated. She had to get to school, tell someone, parents be contact, parents get there, police get contacted, police take a statement from the victim, then begin investigating... At what point does someone in this brisk hour say 'hey let's call a bunch of reporters'?

There was an adult in the background in this, who is likely guilty of a criminal offense for orchestrating this false report and wasting a bunch of police resources. I hope they follow up.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jan 2018)

IMO the language and terminology the girl uses when talking tothe police and media is very telling. 

On top of the flash to bang for the story. Hope the police follow up with the cbc.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2018)

CBC are reporting as far as the police are concerned this incident is over and they will not be pursuing it any further.  Full stop.

Sounds as if whomever was the puppet master on this will skate.


----------



## Remius (15 Jan 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> CBC are reporting as far as the police are concerned this incident is over and they will not be pursuing it any further.  Full stop.
> 
> Sounds as if whomever was the puppet master on this will skate.




Darth Sidious.  Or Hydra.  Either or.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> We all know that because she's under 12 and can't be charged.  Just one of those things where a kid gets attention by crying wolf.  We had two girls here do the same about some fake story about someone in a van approaching them.
> 
> If it is any consolation to anyone who wants the book thrown at them, they are both about to undergo a very difficult life lesson.  In all likelihood the parents are going to tear them a new one.  I know I would. Also anything they say to anyone about anything won't be believed. Now add the shame they will have.  If school is anything like it was when I grew up this will follow them for their adolescent lives.  I would not be surprised if they have to change schools as a result of this.
> 
> ...



In the old days the parents would be held responsible.  If not charged, they would be expected to discipline their child.  Somehow, I do not think that this is going to happen in this case.  While many of us who heard about this felt that it did not pass the sniff test, many politicians jumped quickly on the bandwagon and denounce "Islamophobia" as fast as they could.  I seriously am waiting for the Prime Minister, Premier Wynne and Mayor John Tory to come out an retract their comments......But alas, I highly doubt any of they will try to save face.
I have heard that some MSM outlets are now saying that the girl did this to "start discussion."  Other than inciting discord, I don't see how making false claims on national news is starting discussion.
Being a little bit of the suspicious type, I feel that there were others in the background who were coercing this girl to do what she did, and they are now escaping justice.  On that, I have to agree with Brihard.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> CBC are reporting as far as the police are concerned this incident is over and they will not be pursuing it any further.  Full stop.
> 
> Sounds as if whomever was the puppet master on this will skate.



With the current "political correct" atmosphere in the WEST, anything to do that may involve commenting on Muslims seems to be taboo.  Our current Governments seem to be of the type that they would rather stick their heads in the sand than address a problem before it festers into something much larger.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> Darth Sidious.  Or Hydra.  Either or.



Or both.  :nod:


----------



## Remius (15 Jan 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are any bets being made as to when and if the Prime Minister, Premier Wynne or Mayor Tory retract their statements and apologise to Canadians?




You are being an optimist.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> You are being an optimist.



My optimism has been dashed.

Apparently he has made this statement:



> We have seen an unfortunate pattern of increased hate crimes in past months directed towards religious minorities, particularity towards women.  We need to take issue extremely seriously as this pattern is a warning sign of increased intolerance.
> We are a country that defends freedom of religion, freedom of expression, and people's rights to go to school without being fearful or harassed.  This is fundamental to who we are.
> We would direct all the questions on the investigation to the Toronto Police Service.  we are thankful and relieved that this incident did not take place.



Sorry, but false accusations as those that were made, incite more hate crimes.  Such actions should not be defended or excused.

There is supposed to be a rally on 29 Jan, sponsored by the Muslim Brotherhood and CAIR CAN to protest "Islamophobia" in remembrance of the six people killed in a Mosque in Quebec.  What is not mentioned and really has no relevance to "Islamophobia" is that the killer was a Muslim......Not a racist White supremacist or some other "Islamophobe". 

When will the MSM and our politicians tire of this manipulation of the media and claims of "Victimhood" to cover other agendas?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Jan 2018)

> We have seen an unfortunate pattern of increased hate crimes in past months directed towards religious minorities, particularity towards women.  We need to take issue extremely seriously as this pattern is a warning sign of increased intolerance.
> We are a country that defends freedom of religion, freedom of expression, and people's rights to go to school without being fearful or harassed.  This is fundamental to who we are.
> We would direct all the questions on the investigation to the Toronto Police Service.  we are thankful and relieved that this incident did not take place.



That was JTs reaction to finding out the whole thing was bullshit?


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> That was JTs reaction to finding out the whole thing was bullshit?



Did you honestly expect anything different?  I'm not surprised one iota.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> My optimism has been dashed.
> 
> Apparently he has made this statement:
> 
> ...



Bisonette is a Muslim?


----------



## Cloud Cover (15 Jan 2018)

No he was not, and is not. He became a right wing sociopath obsessesed with the far right in France.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2018)

That sounds more like it.


----------



## larry Strong (15 Jan 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> We all know that because she's under 12 and can't be charged.  Just one of those things where a kid gets attention by crying wolf.  We had two girls here do the same about some fake story about someone in a van approaching them.
> 
> If it is any consolation to anyone who wants the book thrown at them, they are both about to undergo a very difficult life lesson.  In all likelihood the parents are going to tear them a new one.  I know I would. Also anything they say to anyone about anything won't be believed. Now add the shame they will have.  If school is anything like it was when I grew up this will follow them for their adolescent lives.  I would not be surprised if they have to change schools as a result of this.
> 
> ...



I am well aware that as a 12 year old she can't be charged with a crime....however there is more than one way to skin a cat.....but that won't happen as being Muslim the LEO's have shown that apparently it is perfectly possible to pick up a turd from the clean end.........



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> With the current "political correct" atmosphere in the WEST, anything to do that may involve commenting on Muslims seems to be taboo.  Our current Governments seem to be of the type that they would rather stick their heads in the sand than address a problem before it festers into something much larger.



Yup, had they been a White kid or a Black kid.......


Cheers
Larry


----------



## brihard (15 Jan 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There is supposed to be a rally on 29 Jan, sponsored by the Muslim Brotherhood and CAIR CAN to protest "Islamophobia" in remembrance of the six people killed in a Mosque in Quebec.  What is not mentioned and really has no relevance to "Islamophobia" is that the killer was a Muslim......Not a racist White supremacist or some other "Islamophobe".



Wait, what? Sorry you’re not trying to fabricate a claim that Alexandre Bissonnette was Muslim? There is absolutely nothing to support that and much evidence to the exact contrary. Are you perhaps thinking of a different incident?


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (15 Jan 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> Darth Sidious.  Or Hydra.  Either or.



Or something less sister.....

When I was growing up in rural Ontario there was a huge story (mid 90's) about a hate crime involving Mennonite teens near St. Jacobs (kitchener).  They claimed someone had thrown a bottle into their wagon from a car and seriously hurt a girl. Created a huge stir. Turns out they had been drinking and she had fallen and hit her head. The story told was to avoid trouble with the obviously devout parents. However, by the time they fessed up story had grown out of proportion.

This is likely a similar thing. Likely, her garment was cut and she worried about getting in trouble so came up with a cover story. The cover story than grew because of adult politics.

Children are children. There should be consequences,  but delusions of some scandal ignore the fact that most things boil down to a simple start. Particularly with 11 year olds.


----------



## Remius (15 Jan 2018)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Or something less sister.....
> 
> When I was growing up on rural ontario there was a huge story (mid 90's) about a hate crime involving Mennonite teens near St. Jacobs (kitchener).  They claimed someone had threw a bottle into their wagon from a car and seriously hurt a girl badly. Created a huge stir. Turns out they had been drinking and she had fallen and hit her head. The story told was yo avoid trouble with the obviously devout parents. However, by the time they fessed up story had grown out of proportion.
> 
> ...



The most likely story so far.  She didn’t want mom and dad angry because she took it off or accidentially damaged it.  Story got out of hand.


----------



## mariomike (15 Jan 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There is supposed to be a rally on 29 Jan, sponsored by the Muslim Brotherhood and CAIR CAN to protest "Islamophobia" in remembrance of the six people killed in a Mosque in Quebec.  What is not mentioned and really has no relevance to "Islamophobia" is that the killer was a Muslim......Not a racist White supremacist or some other "Islamophobe".



Do you have a source for that?


----------



## TheHead (15 Jan 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Do you have a source for that?



It's most likely going to The Rebel.  They've been trying to tie this to Muslims for awhile.


----------



## FJAG (15 Jan 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Do you have a source for that?



No he doesn't.



> Alexandre Bissonnette (born c. 1990), a student at Université Laval, was identified as the suspect. He called police from the area near the bridge to the Île d'Orléans far from the mosque, and told them he was involved and wanted to surrender.[27][28][29] Université Laval announced that Bissonnette would not be allowed on campus while judicial proceedings were underway.[30]
> 
> Bissonnette grew up in Cap-Rouge. Neighbours said his father and mother were both present in his life and were model parents, adding that they had never had a problem with either him or his twin brother.[30] Former acquaintances say he was introverted and sometimes bullied at school.[31] He was not known to police, and he had no court records other than traffic violations.[31] Before the shooting he had been living in an apartment near the mosque along with his twin brother.[32][33]
> 
> People who knew him said he had expressed support for Marine Le Pen and Donald Trump,[31][30][34] and had far-right, white nationalist, and anti-Muslim views.[28][35][36] The manager of a refugee-support Facebook page said Bissonnette frequently denigrated refugees and feminists online.[30][31] A member of the mosque said he had met and talked with him outside the mosque on January 26, believing he was interested in Islam, but he veered away from the subject.[37][38]



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quebec_City_mosque_shooting

 :cheers:


----------



## Remius (15 Jan 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Do you have a source for that?



I’d be curious to see that as well as everything points to him having far right leanings...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Jan 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> The most likely story so far.  She didn’t want mom and dad angry because she took it off or accidentially damaged it.  Story got out of hand.



I thought the hijab was just a scarf and had no special significance? If it's damaged or what ever you just go home and get another one or buy one at the nearest store.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (15 Jan 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> My optimism has been dashed.
> 
> Apparently he has made this statement:
> 
> ...



Other agendas? oh, I know!


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (15 Jan 2018)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> I thought the hijab was just a scarf and had no special significance? If it's damaged or what ever you just go home and get another one or buy one at the nearest store.



This is an 11 year old child, remember.... my 9 year old hides shirts/pants/hats, etc that are dirty or ripped to not get in trouble with his mom. I did the same at that age. 

Not everything has to have some deep, profound, and inevitably political meaning. Sometimes, a kid is just a kid.

In this case, I believe that the adults on both the left and the right are the ones that are guilty of trying to draw meaning.


----------



## navice (15 Jan 2018)

Little kiddo probably made up a story for her parents and it escalated beyond her control. Maybe she didn't have the courage to tell them that she doesn't want to wear the hijab anymore so she made up a semi-believable story. She probably didn't know that it takes years for Asian men to grow a semi decent mustache (nothing wrong with that)

She is an 11 year old little girl! I was SO much worse when I was that age  :tempertantrum: 

Would absolutely hate to see children suffer because of adult politics!


----------



## brihard (16 Jan 2018)

navice said:
			
		

> She is an 11 year old little girl! I was SO much worse when I was that age  :tempertantrum:
> 
> Would absolutely hate to see children suffer because of adult politics!



This. The amount of pathetic vitriol I'm seeing over this has me genuinely disgusted in a bunch of people. She is a young child, full stop. This event is going to be extremely damaging for her. Either she made up a lie to cover up something she did that could be perceived as wrong - a verry naive, childish normal mistake that we all have made - or she was coached in this by an adult.


----------



## Remius (16 Jan 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> This. The amount of pathetic vitriol I'm seeing over this has me genuinely disgusted in a bunch of people. She is a young child, full stop. This event is going to be extremely damaging for her. Either she made up a lie to cover up something she did that could be perceived as wrong - a verry naive, childish normal mistake that we all have made - or she was coached in this by an adult.



Agreed.  Seeing the comments on social media and MSM sites made me sick.  People calling for her deportation etc etc. 

I doubt she was coached to lie about the attack but I'm pretty sure she was coached on what to say to the media.  In all likelihood this girl will need some therapy to deal with all of this.  Self inflicted yes, but she's just a girl.  Hopefully lessons were learned here by others who would think this is a good idea. 

Sometimes kids will say things about certain things that make them stand out.  Either because they are self conscious about it or they are covering for something.

Someone stole my puffer, bullies knocked me out of my wheelchair, someone cut my hijab, some guy knocked my retainer out of my mouth and stepped on it etc etc.  Some kids know they'll get some sympathy for that stuff.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jan 2018)

Some of the very same people implying a 12 year old girl should face the death penalty or something for telling a lie and possibly stirring up divisions within a community, are the exact folks posting support for a 71 year old sociopath President who is a compulsive liar actively fomenting divisive national/international hatred.

Interesting.   op:


----------



## dapaterson (16 Jan 2018)

Well, we expect better behaviour from 12 year old girls than from 71 year old men, I guess.


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Jan 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Some of the very same people implying a 12 year old girl should face the death penalty or something for telling a lie and possibly stirring up divisions within a community, are the exact folks posting support for a 71 year old sociopath President who is a compulsive liar actively fomenting divisive national/international hatred.
> 
> Interesting.   op:



I have no problem with taking this at face value, a kid doing a stupid kid thing.  My problem starts at the flash to bang time from incident to cop response to press release to PM Nicesocksdude assembling his entire Justice League for a photo op to denounce "a rise in violence against muslims", based on an incident that never happened. And, when proven to be an untruth, his response was "yeah, well, you're still a bunch of intolerant islamophobic racist assholes".


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Jan 2018)

I hope someone is having a long hard talk with the parents. Also some reporters and PMO types might need body parts slapped as well.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Jan 2018)

Given what's going on in the news and media I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often. Kid made a stupid mistake. I'm glad the families name wasn't released which (hopefully) avoids backlash, online bullying and threat because people can be real psychopaths online.

Edit- cancel that her name was used in a tweet.


----------



## Altair (16 Jan 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, we expect better behaviour from 12 year old girls than from 71 year old men, I guess.


Funny how that works.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2018)

OPPS!  I must apologise for incorrect facts.....Mixed up a couple of different cases.  Muslim vandalized a mosque, not murdered members in in mosque.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Jan 2018)

I will also say though from personal experience when I was speaking with police about a child/family and possible crimes the police went from friendly and helpful to short and wanting to get off the phone with me as quickly as possible when they learned the family in question was Muslim.

Im just guessing but I think police probably have a lot of pressure both from inside their department and outside when situations involve races that could be flashpoints for the public to freak out about. I don't envy the crap police must deal with at all. 

I hope in this case the police just dropped it because they have bigger things to worry about than a kid lying. 

Good lesson for people from Joe blow on  Facebook to the prime minister that waiting for details before launching might be a good thing.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jan 2018)

If the police don't want to investigate further, there's always child services. They have a bag of tricks not available to the police.

I also need to agree with some others here. The time from incident to national exposure was done with the deftness of a Sergeants Major doing a running replen. The wheels were in motion before this kid even reported it. I read that the mother (?) is also an islamic activist and reasonably well known.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Jan 2018)

There was an activist getting sound bites in the after events who was saying she was disappointed the attack never happened.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (16 Jan 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If the police don't want to investigate further, there's always child services. They have a bag of tricks not available to the police.
> 
> I also need to agree with some others here. The time from incident to national exposure was done with the deftness of a Sergeants Major doing a running replen. The wheels were in motion before this kid even reported it. I read that the mother (?) is also an islamic activist and reasonably well known.



Investigate her for what? Being a child and telling a lie to likely stay out of trouble? For adults blowing the story out of proportion? What exactly should she be nailed for?


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Jan 2018)

She is a child and under 12 yoa.  Adults are another matter.  Public mischief is a possible starting point for adults.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jan 2018)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Investigate her for what? Being a child and telling a lie to likely stay out of trouble? For adults blowing the story out of proportion? What exactly should she be nailed for?



I know you love jumping down my throat whenever I show up, but , once again, in your zeal to attack me, you didn't read what I wrote. Nor did you, typically, ask for clarification. Nope, straight to the attack. I said nothing about a  child. Parents can also be investigated by child services. I'd forgotten why I  had you on ignore. After opening and looking your post, I  recall. In the meantime, feel free to go sexually intercourse yourself. Back to the status quo.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Jan 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I also need to agree with some others here. The time from incident to national exposure was done with the deftness of a Sergeants Major doing a running replen. The wheels were in motion before this kid even reported it. I read that the mother (?) is also an islamic activist and reasonably well known.




Actually, the time from incident to national exposure was done with the deftness of very professional use of social media by the Toronto Police Service followed by the quick reaction from the Toronto District School Board who sent a representative from their PA dept who organized the media conference at the school to corral the reporters who showed up there in response to the TPS twitter.

So, an eleven year old child told a story that got away from her;
The TPS, in response to a possible threat to other children, very quickly provided warning via social media (as they should - well done);
Reporters, notified of a possible story in the making from the police tweets, converged on the school (ID given in tweets) just like good reporters would be expected;
The school board, knowing that reporters were outside the school and expecting them to be a distraction to other students and an annoyance to the child in question and her family, dispatched a spokesperson who then organized a press conference at the school that included a police spokesperson and the child.
https://globalnews.ca/news/3965061/toronto-police-girl-hijab-attack-investigation/


> With respect to a press conference held on Friday, Toronto District School Board corporate and social media relations manager Ryan Bird said in a written statement that a spokesperson was sent to the school after members of the media attended outside the school. He said the family was asked if they wanted to appear with the spokesperson.
> 
> “After expressing concern that they were going to be approached by media outside while trying to leave, as well as a concern that no members of the community be subject to the alleged perpetrator, the family was asked if they would like to join the TDSB spokesperson as she spoke to media,” Bird wrote.
> 
> ...



So yes, it sounds like a well organized conspiracy.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (16 Jan 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I know you love jumping down my throat whenever I show up, but , once again, in your zeal to attack me, you didn't read what I wrote. Nor did you, typically, ask for clarification. Nope, straight to the attack. I said nothing about a  child. Parents can also be investigated by child services. I'd forgotten why I  had you on ignore. After opening and looking your post, I  recall. In the meantime, feel free to go sexually intercourse yourself. Back to the status quo.



What attack? I read what you wrote,m where you stated that, "if the police don't want to investigate further, there's always child services. They have a bag of tricks not available to the police." So the question was investigate her for what? What would you have child services investigate this child for?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2018)

I tend to agree with Jarnhamar's statement and think that the only "Islamophobia" that we will be seeing in the future will be the fear of the Government and Police to deal with anything related to Muslims, and we will land up in the same boat as what we see in the UK and Europe.
Let's stop all this "divisiveness" that is being perpetuated in the name of "Diversity" and treat everyone as equals.  Making Muslims, for some unknown reason, the victim and giving them special status under Bill M 103 is the wrong way to go.  Treat ALL criminal acts the same, no matter the race, religion, sex, etc.  
The Islamists have mastered the propaganda machine and manipulation of the MSM to such an extent that we overlook their barbarianism and atrocities.  We have Laws.  Enforce them.  In this case the parents hold some responsibility to discipline the child.

This incident of the child found to have lied, whether she was coerced or not, only inflames the situation once again, with the perpetrators coming across in the MSM, and in our case the PM's eyes, as victims.  These falsehoods incite more than anything else.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jan 2018)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> What attack? I read what you wrote,m where you stated that, "if the police don't want to investigate further, there's always child services. They have a bag of tricks not available to the police." So the question was investigate her for what? What would you have child services investigate this child for?


Please. It wasn't a simple question, otherwise, that's what you would have asked. 

Big Bang is on. L8r.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jan 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I tend to agree with Jarnhamar's statement and think that the only "Islamophobia" that we will be seeing in the future will be the fear of the Government and Police to deal with anything related to Muslims, and we will land up in the same boat as what we see in the UK and Europe.
> Let's stop all this "divisiveness" that is being perpetuated in the name of "Diversity" and treat everyone as equals.  Making Muslims, for some unknown reason, the victim and giving them special status under Bill M 103 is the wrong way to go.  Treat ALL criminal acts the same, no matter the race, religion, sex, etc.
> The Islamists have mastered the propaganda machine and manipulation of the MSM to such an extent that we overlook their barbarianism and atrocities.  We have Laws.  Enforce them.  In this case the parents hold some responsibility to discipline the child.
> 
> This incident of the child found to have lied, whether she was coerced or not, only inflames the situation once again, with the perpetrators coming across in the MSM, and in our case the PM's eyes, as victims.  These falsehoods incite more than anything else.



Careful George. The Thought Police have been re-activated.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Careful George. The Thought Police have been re-activated.



Come on!.....You know that the "Thought Police" have been on my ass for ages now.


----------



## AbdullahD (16 Jan 2018)

It blows my mind a kids lie ends up making such waves these days, I think we all need a reality check.

What ever happened to thinking for ourselves. If I would have done this as a kid, I know what would have happened and sitting would not have been an option for me for a while, but it would end there...

I'm shaking my head at how pathetic? Gullible? Bigoted??? I am lacking the right word but this incident here symbolizes a lot to me. I think a lot more gaming of the system may be coming.

Abdullah

P.s I'd put my money on her not wanting to wear hijab, her parents caught her and she made up a lie to save face and her parents are possibly from the woe is me crowd, so they blew it up and she couldn't retract. Just my theory.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2018)

Many factors may come into play here.  Perhaps she wanted to participate in all the hype of the #METOO?  Who knows?  

If something nefarious was involved, I am sure it will eventually be exposed with time.

There are may tinfoil hat conspiracy theorists out there.  It will trend for a while and fade away, like this thread.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Jan 2018)

Instead of bullshit stories like this one, l much prefer something like this one instead.  No lies, no deceit, no agendas, just people helping people.   



> 'What would you do?' Good Samaritan who saved woman from cold hopes to set example
> When Penny Tasco spotted an elderly stranger wandering outside in frigid conditions, she didn't hesitate
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/ottawa/good-samaritan-saved-elderly-woman-cold-1.4490241


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Jan 2018)

Luckily, the Urban Dictionary provides a suitable diagnosis for this condition  :

Attention Whore

A pervasive pattern of excessive emotionality and attention seeking, beginning by early adulthood and present in a variety of contexts, as indicated by five (or more) of the following: 

1.is uncomfortable in situations in which he or she is not the center of attention 
2.interaction with others is often characterized by inappropriate sexually seductive or provocative behavior 
3.displays rapidly shifting and shallow expression of emotions 
4.consistently uses physical appearance to draw attention to self 
5.has a style of speech that is excessively impressionistic and lacking in detail 
6.shows self-dramatization, theatricality, and exaggerated expression of emotion 
7.is suggestible, i.e., easily influenced by others or circumstances 
8.considers relationships to be more intimate than they actually are. 

Basically, a drama queen

Evelyn is such an attention whore. I hate her.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=attention+whore


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Jan 2018)

TheRebel media's take

https://www.therebel.media/security_expert_hijabhoax_appears_structured_rehearsed


----------



## Scott (17 Jan 2018)

I find some of the language used in that "article" hilarious.

"Many questions remain unanswered about this lie meant to smear and divide Canadians..."


I agree that the timeline from incident to first volley at the media stinks. Big time.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Jan 2018)

Yea sometimes they raise good questions or ask questions no one seems inclined to but usually go overboard with with the doom gloom or theatrics.  I do agree with them that the language the girl used seems piticular.

I originally dismissed the suspicion that it was a fake story (even with the oddities)  because the assailant was Asian.  An alleged Asian attacker didn't seem to fit the pattern for hoaxes.  

_Maybe_ I'm just being theatrical myself but I think if the attacker was described as a white male there would have been a lot more uproar.


----------



## navice (17 Jan 2018)

Not surprised the far right will go after her for days on end. Liberals, Muslim, Jews, Women, Gays, Trans, Immigrants and Non-white people are it's sworn enemies and they have made it their duty and full time job to hate on every aspect of them to feel better about themselves. The media is doing what it does to get clicks when worse things are happening. Keep them hypnotized long enough and you have a brainwashed base ready to vote for your bidding.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Jan 2018)

You forgot to mention disabled people. Please refrain from supporting abilist narratives with that sort of exclusion. Thanks.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jan 2018)

And the Swiss!  Ooooh, I hate the bloody Swiss!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jan 2018)

navice said:
			
		

> Not surprised the far right will go after her for days on end. Liberals, Muslim, Jews, Women, Gays, Trans, Immigrants and Non-white people are it's sworn enemies and they have made it their duty and full time job to hate on every aspect of them to feel better about themselves. The media is doing what it does to get clicks when worse things are happening. Keep them hypnotized long enough and you have a brainwashed base ready to vote for your bidding.



I'm far right and I don't mind any of those folks.
Internet trolls,....well of course they should be shot on sight,  at least everyone can agree on that.


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2018)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> And the Swiss!  Ooooh, I hate the bloody Swiss!


But I love the cheese.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Jan 2018)

Nigel Powers:

"There are two types of people I can't stand: People intolerant of other people's culture and the Dutch!"


----------



## larry Strong (17 Jan 2018)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> And the Swiss!  Ooooh, I hate the bloody Swiss!



Yeah the ingrates won’t even cook a lobster properly. 😉 

Cheers
Larry


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2018)

Just reading some of the "Victim Card" reports being put out by some of our national news chains....The "Apologists" are coming out in full force, as well....Looks like the push is on to justify M 103.


----------



## navice (17 Jan 2018)

Facts - Bill M103 was in direct response to a study done by Statistics Canada. 
Hate crimes against Muslim-Canadians (had) more than doubled in 3 years (2013-2016)

Some people act super hateful to Muslims on an alarming scale through social media.  

The alt right are a hateful bunch and the people that deny that their ideologies have nothing to do with minority group targeting is dishonest as there is plenty of actual evidence that it is - Psychological Study, Associated Press

We have seen that time and time again how they love to "debate" already established facts and research. Even professionals such as psychologists skew heavily in favour of liberalism and they see members of the general population all year. Just the other day I read some real nasty comments from the alt right trying to take away women's right to her body!

Bonus:
https://globalnews.ca/news/3904767/st-thomas-baseball-bat-assault-hate-crime/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:2017_Charlottesville_vehicle-ramming_attack.webm


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2018)

navice said:
			
		

> Facts - Bill M103 was in direct response to a study done by Statistics Canada.



And in your links, this is what is written:



> And while Jewish Canadians are still the most targeted religious group in Canada,



I don't see how catering to one specific religion in a Law that covers ALL is in anyway beneficial.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (17 Jan 2018)

As long as people are citing texts or quoting imams accurately, I think criticism of aspects of Islam are 100% justified and in fact are overdue.


----------



## navice (17 Jan 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And in your links, this is what is written:
> 
> I don't see how catering to one specific religion in a Law that covers ALL is in anyway beneficial.



Yes, that one is a fair point.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (17 Jan 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And in your links, this is what is written:
> 
> I don't see how catering to one specific religion in a Law that covers ALL is in anyway beneficial.



Well, we made homosexuality and abortion illegal for Christians, made Christian holidays statutory holidays, and allow for catholic schools. This, in spite of the fact that catholic priests have often been guilty of molestation at said institutions.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (17 Jan 2018)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> As long as people are citing texts or quoting imams accurately, I think criticism of aspects of Islam are 100% justified and in fact are overdue.



"72 virgins in heaven, grapes dangling from branches above your mouth, rivers of alcohol, Prophet Mohammad ascending on a winged horse while Allah descends to earth on a donkey... are all myths fabricated to fill the minds of an intellectually bankrupt community. Grow up please." - Imam Tawhidi, Twitter.


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Jan 2018)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> As long as people are citing texts or quoting imams accurately, I think criticism of aspects of Islam are 100% justified and in fact are overdue.



Yes, yes I agree! Islam is not a religion that caters to everyone their is and are things people will disagree with and dislike. I wholeheartedly think honest intelligent educated criticism is healthy, but it is to sad that it is usually being funded by special interest groups.. which skews everything imo.

Christianity, Islam, Judaism, conservatism, liberalism etc heck even let's approach many different things or well any thing that can have multiple 'true' answers the same way. Aka take what you like leave what you don't. 

One thing I consider truth is that we have billions of people on this planet and to get us all to agree on one topic is impossible, so why should we pretend we have to? Heck I am critical of the far left and right, economic policies different regimes implement etc. But I do not negate the fact they have good points or attributes.. I simply dislike specific things.

So if someone dislikes specific things that are Islamic, I could not be happier in a twisted sense I guess.. but it would show me the fellow potentially has a brain of his own.. in a world were to many just follow the masses or the ramblings of their echo chamber. Also criticism of Islam may be able to differentiate what is culture and what is religion for everyone (including Muslims) and that is a big step in a good direction in my books.

I talk to much lol
Abdullah

P.s this was serious in no way trolling I completely agree


----------



## CBH99 (17 Jan 2018)

I've always appreciated the grace & intellect in your posts & responses, Abdullah.  I think you handle the criticism of Islam with far more grace, intellect, and positive & useful responses far better than most people would if similar comments are made about their religion.  I doubt I'm the only one here who feels that way about you & your responses, keep it up.


----------



## brihard (18 Jan 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And in your links, this is what is written:
> 
> I don't see how catering to one specific religion in a Law that covers ALL is in anyway beneficial.



Since M-103 is not a law and made no changes to Canada's legal structure, systems, institutions, or any legislation, you need fear not.


----------



## brihard (18 Jan 2018)

And the family has offered an apology, which I think is very fitting.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-girl-hijab-apology-1.4492349

The family of the 11-year-old girl who reported that a man tried to cut off her hijab last week — an incident police said did not occur — offered "sincere apologies to every Canadian" in a statement on Wednesday.

"We are deeply sorry for the pain and anger that our family has caused in the past several days," the statement reads. "When we arrived at the school on Friday, we were informed what happened and assumed it to be true, just like everyone else."

The family says the experience has been "very painful" and that they look forward to "closing this difficult chapter."

The girl reported Friday that a man attempted twice to cut off her hijab as she walked to school with her younger brother.

On Monday, police said the incident never occurred.

"After a detailed investigation, police have determined that the events described in the original news release did not happen," police said.

CBC News is not naming the 11-year-old out of concern for her interests.

Her story captured national attention and drew public condemnation from Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, Ontario Premier Kathleen Wynne and Toronto Mayor John Tory.





Hopefully this can put this sordid gong show to bed.


----------



## Remius (18 Jan 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Hopefully this can put this sordid gong show to bed.



Hope is the first step towards disappointment.  Some people won’t be able to let it go unfortunately.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jan 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Since M-103 is not a law and made no changes to Canada's legal structure, systems, institutions, or any legislation, you need fear not.



The problem, as I see it, is that it ever came up for discussion in Parliament.  




			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> And the family has offered an apology, which I think is very fitting.
> 
> Hopefully this can put this sordid gong show to bed.



Agreed.  This has been a devisive discussion across the nation and it is now time for it to fade away, with this proper piece of closure from the parents.


----------



## Altair (18 Jan 2018)

I refuse to let this go until I know for sure that they were grounded.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Jan 2018)

... and won't be allowed to stay up to watch the second period Saturday night.  ;D

You forgot that part, Altair.


----------



## a_majoor (18 Jan 2018)

The most alarming thing about the hoax wasn't that it happened, but how rapidly everyone climbed aboard it, with statements being issued by everyone up to the Prime Minister. It was a deliberate and calculated act designed to provoke reactions, and really the idea of "letting it go" provides room for other people to carry out other hoaxes to keep the idea of "Islamophobia" alive and push along initiatives like M-103.

And for those of you who think M-103 is without consequence, Christine Douglass-Williams was fired from the Canadian Race Relations Foundation for writing factual articles about Jihad.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Jan 2018)

[quote author=George Wallace] 


Agreed.  This has been a devisive discussion across the nation and it is now time for it to fade away, with this proper piece of closure from the parents.
[/quote]


Part of the problem as I see it is that we're so hyper vigilant about racism, real and perceived, that everyone went "Look! RACISM! Hate crime!" and launched.  

We named a child (which I find messed up) and put her up in front of video cameras and journalists(more messed up).  The PM's office probably tripped over themselves to get a sound bite in before getting the facts (you'd think the Boyle crap would have tempered them a little).

Combatting racism and hate crimes are obviously super important but not at the expense of proper police work and investigation. If the politicians and media wouldn't have thrown this in the spotlight it wouldn't be a national story like this  and more importantly the family of a kid who did something dumb (as they're apt to do) wouldn't be dealing with it "trending" across North America.

Would the PM, premier et el have chimed in if it was a kid without any various statuses attached claimed to be attacked by a stranger? I don't think so. 

In hindsight the kid didn't need parents coaching them on what to say to get attention our media does a great job itself.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jan 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Combatting racism and hate crimes are obviously super important but not at the expense of proper police work and investigation. If the politicians and media wouldn't have thrown this in the spotlight it wouldn't be a national story like this



Unless we're talking about the Golden Globe awards, right?  ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Jan 2018)

So let me get this right.....people are upset that politicians raced to a conclusion about an event before the investigation was complete?  It seems to me that they did exactly what most Canadians did....including many here.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Jan 2018)

But no one posting here has been elected to represent others (us) on the world stage.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2018)

I'm left wondering how the politicians, MSM, school boards, et al would've addressed it had the 'victim' been an 11 yr old boy wearing a kippah.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (20 Jan 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm left wondering how the politicians, MSM, school boards, et al would've addressed it had the 'victim' been an 11 yr old boy wearing a kippah.



Probably wouldn't have. That's not on the agenda for 2018.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jan 2018)

'A lie can travel half way around the world while the truth is putting on its shoes.' Mark Twain


----------



## kratz (20 Jan 2018)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> 'A lie can travel half way around the world while the truth is putting on its shoes.' Mark Twain



An insightful quote worth repeating in this internet age.


----------



## Cloud Cover (20 Jan 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> An insightful quote worth repeating in this internet age.


And apparently a much deeper attribution about the things allegedly said and done by others:
https://quoteinvestigator.com/2014/07/13/truth/


----------



## pbi (19 Feb 2018)

What I don't understand is all this self-righteous posturing by the Chinese community (or, maybe parts of it) that somehow the Government of Canada "slandered" them in this matter. Really? The GOC response might not have been very well thought out, and somewhat of a knee-jerk, but I don't think it actually "slandered" anybody.

IIRC, the report of an Asian (not a Chinese) assailant was not provided by the GoC but by the Toronto Police or possibly the family. The GoC (PM, et al) just reacted to the issue. I don't recall anybody in the GOC saying how dreadful it was that the girl had been attacked by a Chinese person.

Is this just another product of the Victim Industry? If so, what were La Meute and other similar organizations doing teaming up with the Chinese protest on Parliament Hill? I wouldn't have thought that those sort of groups really cared much about what happens to people who aren't white Christians.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Feb 2018)

[quote author=pbi ] If so, what were La Meute and other similar organizations doing teaming up with the Chinese protest on Parliament Hill?* I wouldn't have thought that those sort of groups really cared much about what happens to people who aren't white Christians.*
[/quote]

That's because the media pushes a narrative that suggests anything right wing is basically racist and white supremacist.


----------



## Remius (19 Feb 2018)

Maybe it has something to do with how hard the Chinese are currently cracking down on muslims in China.  They might be a bit sensitive about that here maybe?

 :dunno:


----------

